# New Tohatsu 60 hp Four stroke



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Just heard from my dealer that the new Tohatsu 60 hp four stroke will be available in September. Available in long and short shaft and in white as well. Weighs 8 lbs more than the 50 hp.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Cool. I want that motor on my next skiff


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

How would this compare to the zuke 60?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I want this motor on my current skiff!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmmm, wonder what the price point will be compared to the zuke?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder why so late for them? Chittum has sent a couple out the door recently but wonder if that is because of it being on a new build. I know the Tohatsu guys originally told me June and were a little delayed but didn't realize it was not going to show at some dealers until September. I love my 50hp and the 60hp is a bad machine!


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I wonder what it will cost. Definitely in the market to repower soon and really not much of a brand loyalist.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

jimsmicro said:


> I wonder what it will cost. Definitely in the market to repower soon and really not much of a brand loyalist.


MSRP is rumored to be around 8500.00 I think.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, that's pricey if true.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> Wow, that's pricey if true.


Demand...just wait three or four months and they’ll probably be in line with normal prices for HP.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe, I'm getting quotes of $8200 for the white zuke rigged with the digital gauge and ss prop.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The MFS50A goes for around $6200 w/ controls.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Hard to believe it would be that high.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FMH said:


> Hard to believe it would be that high.


Welcome to 2019


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

A dude at P+J in Gainesville wanted to sell me a new old stock 60 horse Merc for 6200. I think I also saw quotes for Yamaha F70s at around 8200ish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jimsmicro said:


> A dude at P+J in Gainesville wanted to sell me a new old stock 60 horse Merc for 6200. I think I also saw quotes for Yamaha F70s at around 8200ish.


I saw a guy on here try to sell a warranty replacement Powerpole Micro for $500...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I saw a guy on here try to sell a warranty replacement Powerpole Micro for $500...


What, I can get one for 570.00 with warranty. Maybe people have lost it.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

All those numbers sound high. Google 60 hp Suzuki outboard for sale. The prices come up much lower. 8500 seems high.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Weight is one reason to like this motor but the shaft length is why I’d consider a repower. A 15” shaft would be perfect on my tunnel skiff.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

so what performance gain do you think the extra 10hp and torque will really make....... and if it's an additional 2K is it really worth it....??? But then agin I grew up in the hot rod days of the 50's so maybe deep down inside I know the answer to my own question......


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Considering pulling the 50 off the skiff throw it on the ol jon boat and replace with the 60.... I wanna go fast.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Surffshr said:


> but the shaft length is why I’d consider


That's what she said.




Sorry I'm a child.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a 60 etec now. Same HP and the ability to get the bottom of the skeg close to the bottom of the skiff is so damn tempting. There is a price point that I’d drop the hammer esp if I git something out of the current motor.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

sandyharris said:


> so what performance gain do you think the extra 10hp and torque will really make....... and if it's an additional 2K is it really worth it....??? But then agin I grew up in the hot rod days of the 50's so maybe deep down inside I know the answer to my own question......


3 mph - or enough to outrun Somalian pirates.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I saw a guy on here try to sell a warranty replacement Powerpole Micro for $500...


And he got it too.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

So I'm seeing 217lbs for the Tohatsu 60 w/20" shaft and 229lbs for the Zuke. Now if you get the 15" shaft, weight drops to 209lbs and that is something to consider.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Does anyone know the model number for this engine?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Surffshr said:


> Does anyone know the model number for this engine?


https://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/mfs60a.html


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

https://www.inflatableboats.net/tohatsu-60hp-mfs60aets/

Doesn’t look to be priced much different.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Surffshr said:


> https://www.inflatableboats.net/tohatsu-60hp-mfs60aets/
> 
> Doesn’t look to be priced much different.


I've been looking around, that is not typical of prices I've seen. Any place in Florida getting them that cheap?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Tohatsus are strong motors. I’ve seen a Tohatsu 50 on a light boat apace of an F70 on the same hull which was slightly heavier. The 60 should be a great option for a lot of skiff applications.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Look closely at any prices quoted for new motors... Lots of difference in prices, depending on the volume each dealer is working with as well as what that new motor comes with (and whether rigging is included).


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Just received a local quote that for a turnkey install was reasonable IMO. Delivery date was Jan 2020.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What is reasonable to you? $? And what was included? What gauges, nmea2k, ss prop, control type?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

2020 Tohatsu MFS60AETS (15” shaft)

$8k installed w/taxes and title. 15’ control cables, electric harnesses, top mount binnacle, tach, water pressure gauge, AL prop. I’d add a Foreman prop/Tran plate.

I would have ordered immediately at $5k, but it is close enough that I’m still very interested in it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Tohatsus are strong motors. I’ve seen a Tohatsu 50 on a light boat apace of an F70 on the same hull which was slightly heavier. The 60 should be a great option for a lot of skiff applications.


How’s the low end and hole shot?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Surffshr said:


> 2020 Tohatsu MFS60AETS (15” shaft)
> 
> $8k installed w/taxes and title. 15’ control cables, electric harnesses, top mount binnacle, tach, water pressure gauge, AL prop. I’d add a Foreman prop/Tran plate.
> 
> I would have ordered immediately at $5k, but it is close enough that I’m still very interested in it.


That's in the ball park, but not cheap enough for me to jump from Suzuki. I got quoted $8200 for everything including the digital gauge network package and SS prop.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How’s the low end and hole shot?


To me the 50 has good low end torque


----------

